# Euro back to Sterling



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, Can anyone give any tips on how to stop trying to convert Euros back to Sterling to see what price it would be in the UK.!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, Can anyone give any tips on how to stop trying to convert Euros back to Sterling to see what price it would be in the UK.!!


It isnt easy at first Geraldine, it took us months to stop doing it but you have to be strong and resist the temptation.
Of ocurse if you are talking about the price of a property I suppose you need to know what it is going to cost you if your money is in sterling.


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Get some pensioner friends, talk to them about the price of ANYTHING, they will say "That's xx pounds, you know!"


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> It isnt easy at first Geraldine, it took us months to stop doing it but you have to be strong and resist the temptation.
> Of ocurse if you are talking about the price of a property I suppose you need to know what it is going to cost you if your money is in sterling.


Thanks for the advice, I suppose it's a case of embrace the new currency and forget about the old!!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, Can anyone give any tips on how to stop trying to convert Euros back to Sterling to see what price it would be in the UK.!!


I don't tend to do the Euro/Sterling comparison.... too busy doing the Cyprus Pounds/Euro calculation!!!! Doh!


----------

